# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Mustek BP 2448 CU

## megabit-m1

Доброго времени суток.
Возникла следующая проблема,
После утери диска с драйверами, мой сканер Mustek BP 2448CU PRO
просто припадает пылью, так как не одни скачаные дровишки не хотят с ним работать(ну или наоборот :)) 
Вопрос заключается в следующем, есть лиу кого оригинальный диск от такой машины, и может ли он скинуть на какойто ФТПешник, ну или на мыло папку WinXP которая лежит на этом дискеИ?

----------


## Ladogrinn

А не проще заставить встать скачанные дровишки как надо? Ведь высока вероятность, что вам зальют ту же проблему.

----------

